# The most popular streets in cities



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Zagreb / Ilica street




























^^
The longest and most popular streets in the city

Jurisiceva street (Jurišićeva)










^^
Street in the city center, which is much frequented by pedestrians and trams

by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Herrengasse street / Graz (Austria)*

Very nice street in Graz:





































by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

Show us popular city streets and their soul, citizens and their way of life :cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb*

Tkalčićeva Street in Zagreb has many cafes, and is a popular gathering place for the people who are finding a place to socialize with friends over coffee or a drink.





























by me


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Slovenska street at night / Ljubljana*










by me


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*San Francisco*

Hayes Street








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_Valley,_San_Francisco

Castro Street








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Castro,_San_Francisco

Fillmore Street








http://www.sanfranciscodays.com/fillmore/

Polk Street








http://styleaesthetic.com/tag/san-francisco

Powell Street








http://oohmyfavorite.com/category/uncategorized/page/2/

Mission Street








http://www.terragalleria.com/california/california.sf-mission-district.all.html


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
Streets in San Francisco look awesome, the city is one of my favorite in the USA, 
thank you for sharing photos with the rest of us. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hasting Street, Vancouver


DB9. Hasting st. Vancouver by MoniqueS Image, on Flickr


fire in Hasting st,Vancouver, BC by bigmingming, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hasting st. by memories of time, on Flickr


W. Hasting St by banter, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Brickell Avenue from the roof of the Wells Fargo Center under construction*


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

*Biscayne Boulevard from the Roof of the Wells Fargo Center Under Construction *


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Mahatama gandhi Road cuts right through the center of the city and hence most popular




























some old pics 70s and 80s





























Two of many Imp. landmarks on the road

International Convention Center










Martyr's Memorial









others are: Central Drug Research Institute , Indian Toxicology Research Institute ,Begum Hazrat Mahal Park and Monuments , KD Singh Babu Stadium , India Gandhi Planetarium , Buddha Park , Hazratganj Market , State Bank of India regional headquarters , Governor House etc.

an interchanges on the road 

Change Square


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Champs-Elysées / Paris*

With its cinemas, cafés, luxury shops and clipped horse-chestnut trees, the Champs-Élysées is one of the most recognizable and most famous streets in Paris and France. This elegant and broad avenue runs from the Place de la Concorde to the Arc de Triomphe. It is also one of the most prestigious shopping boulevards of Paris. The upper stories are mostly occupied by offices as few people can afford to live on the Champs-Élysées. Since 1975, the last stage of the Tour de France traditionally finishes on the Champs-Élysées, with riders typically making six to eight circuits back and forth on the avenue.










http://www.touropia.com/famous-streets-in-the-world/

:master:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

My hometown, Rijeka, Croatia most popular street Korzo:



đ









Tower bell:



Modello palace:



Have no good pics of town hall, skyscrapers and Jadrolinija place that are symbols of town.  Maybe I have some day photo so I will post. 
by me at Christmas time


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Thamrin - Sudirman Avenue, Jakarta, Indonesia*

This two long spamming street, divided by a bridge, is Jakarta's main avenue and are undoubtly the city's most popular and well-reknowned street. Thamrin is the avenue's main shopping and entertainment center, it houses the city's glittering luxurious mall; Grand Indonesia and Plaza Indonesia. It is also the location of one of the city's main landmark "Bunderan HI" (Hotel Indonesia Traffic Circle). Sudirman street a little further from Thamrin avenue are the city's business street, serving banks and companies branches from all over the world, the area is dotted with towering offices and prestigious hotels.

*Thamrin Street:*









JL Thamrin by PeterSmitThailand, on flickr









Thamrin Street by yudi k, on flickr









thamrin street by caravello, on flickr









Jakarta Main Street by rendy_kerenz, on Flickr

*Sudirman Street:*









Natural HDR - Silent Road - Jakarta by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr









Urban Landscape | Jakarta by adrisigners, on flickr









quick little by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr









Dusk at Sudirman Street by hanafichi, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Malioboro Streets, Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

Malioboro street is the main commercial street of the city of Yogyakarta, its bustling streets are throng of shops, restaurants, pedestrians, motorbikes, horsechart and rickshaws, it is popular both to tourist and as well local hangout.









Indonésie Java Yogyakarta Jl Malioboro









Malioboro - Jogjakarta









Malioboro by Bayu Wintata, on flickr









malioboro street by mei wijaya, on flickr









source









Jalan Malioboro by C C, on flickr


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Legian - Pantai Kuta Street, Kuta, Bali, Indonesia*

The streets Kuta are Bali's most popular street, growing from a small fishing village benefited from its approximate location to the airport, Kuta has grown quickly by benefiting from tourism. Its street has lost most of its true Balinese charm,and are now filled with shops, cafes, restaurants, pubs, clubs, (too much) minimarkets and as well temples.









Kuta Street by Made_bagus94, on flickr









kuta by yiu, on flickr









Bali Paradise









source









Jalan Legian (Legian Street) by Rudi Theunis, on flickr









source


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

*San Francisco--Market Street*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kptripathi/11824930413/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Karl Johans gate, Oslo, Norway.


Oslo, Norway by Manuele Zunelli, on Flickr


Karl Johans gate by vs_mind, on Flickr


Oslo, Karl Johans gate, Slottet - last day of 2009 by Roy William Gabrielsen, on Flickr


Karl Johans gate by Exelcius, on Flickr


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

These photos of popular streets are beautiful, it's nice to see from all over the world streets that are so popular in different cities. :cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few pics from Dublin, Ireland:
Danniel O'Connel Avenue:





































by me when I had bad camera 
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Temple Bar is pubs zone:























































And a best spoon musicant is here:










This is how it sounds:






Pictures by me, video from YT
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few more pics:



















In Dublin you can find some very intresting details:










And this one is on O'Connel Avenue, ball:










 :nuts:
by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few more:














































by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Dublin, Lord Edward Street:



















on this street you can find some intresting buildings:
Wikipedia building:










University of Dublin:










Only two cathedrals:










Some parlment buildings:



















And famous Trinity collage:










by me


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Our next famous street in Dublin is Sraid D'Olier:



















by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Pearse street is famous too:










Theathre:




























It is looking pretty boring because in my hometown there is lot of historicism and other beautiful continental Europe's arhitecture styles :lol: :










by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Grafton street is the most famous street in Dublin:



















End of the street:



















Atmosphere is fantastic:










Molly Malone:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

On the way too O'Connel Avenue:










And...:










:rofl: :rofl:

I know it is maybe not funny too you, but for Croatians it is very funny. :lol:
by me


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

The Spire is a symbol of Dublin, of course, on O'Connel Avenue:














































it is higher in alive. :yes:
by me


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Tara street:



















:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Howth, Ireland:



















From bus:
















my videos and pictures
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Gardiner Street Lower from train, Dublin:










by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Grafton Street:




























:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Grafton street, from Burger King Toilet:



























































































by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Few more:





































:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

That is all from Ireland, now few from Austria:
Villach:




























Big one:










P.S. The mountain in the backrgound is Dobratsch (2196m), where I was few minutes before in Villach. :cheers:
by me
:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Friesach, Austria:




























Big view on center from the mountian:










One more:










:cheers:


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

St. Veit and der Glan, Austria:























































That is all, gor now.  :cheers:
by me :cheers:


----------



## HFHF (Aug 5, 2012)

São Paulo
Avenida Paulista (Paulista Avenue)












































​


----------

